# final pathology



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Had surgery on Wednesday and already got final pathology on my nodule. It came back benign. Im happy but kind of shocked too. It was causing me such problems that I really figured it was cancerous. Hmm. Well at least I won't need another surgery.


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention FNA showed suspicious for follicular neoplasm


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

that is bloody brilliant I am sooo chuffed for you hopefully I will get the same results in 2 weeka time xx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news!!! Congrats!


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, great news Aimee! Congrats


----------



## Aimee0907 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## txspring (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

